# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Max Leaves Hollyoaks!!!!!!

## moonstorm

Darren Jeffries has revealed that he is shooting a brief storyline for Hollyoaks.

The actor left the Channel 4 soap in February after playing Sam 'OB' O'Brien for ten years.

However, he is currently back on set with Matt Littler, who plays his best friend Max Cunningham. They were named best screen partnership at Saturday's British Soap Awards.

He told the Press Association: "I'm actually back for a storyline, quite a short one with Matt. At the minute we're filming it.

"When I decided to leave I was asked to come back in a couple of months for this storyline that we're doing now so fingers crossed, wait and see."

Littler added: "Secret stories, so it's always been the plan from the start. Watch this space."

He admitted that he had missed working with his on-screen partner-in-crime, joking: "I ring Daz a lot from work crying. Just sobbing at lunch sat on my own in the car park in my car."

----------

lizann (09-05-2008), matt1378 (09-05-2008), sam23 (17-05-2008), tammyy2j (09-05-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

I miss OB i'm glad he will back for some bit 

I wonder will this be about Steph and Max breaking up and her sleeping with Niall

----------


## hoppy_001

hes a lucky bloke niall, it could be for that or 'if' they get back together the wedding maybe

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Kind of ironic that Darren & Matt won the best partnership at the best soap awards then he leaves. Max and OB were a great double act on hollyoaks.

----------

matt1378 (09-05-2008)

----------


## dennis_chicadee

just read this on digitalspy

Hollyoaks actor Matt Littler has quit the Channel 4 soap after more than ten years of playing mild-mannered Max Cunningham.

The 26-year-old, who first appeared in the Channel 4 soap in 1997, will bow out in July in a shock dramatic exit surrounding his wedding to Steph Dean (Carley Stenson).

Darren Jon Jefferies has returned to filming with the Chester-based soap as Max's best friend O.B. for his final scenes.

O.B. makes a fleeting visit to Hollyoaks in a bid to persuade Max to join him on one last adventure to New York. Owing to his heart condition, however, Max finds himself in casualty with chest pains on the morning of his nuptials, while Niall Rafferty (Barry Sloane) has recently found himself a love rival in Max as he attempts to woo Steph away from her husband-to-be.

The real reason for his exit is being kept under wraps by the soap's bosses, but however he leaves the village, the repercussions are sure to impact his friends and family in a huge way, not least his little brother Tom (Ellis Hollins).

Speaking of his exit, Matt Littler said: "I feel that I have grown up on Hollyoaks over the past eleven years and I’m not only leaving behind friends but also family. I wouldn't change a second of my time at Hollyoaks and working with Darren Jon Jefferies has been amazing – every second of it! I'd just like to thank everyone who has made my life at Hollyoaks a very happy one."

Producer Bryan Kirkwood added: "Matt, together with Darren Jon Jefferies have created a partnership in Max and O.B. that has been at the heart of Hollyoaks success for the last eleven years. Matt is a talented directed as well as a successful actor and although Max's exit marks the end of an era on screen, Matt's not going too far as he will be directing a few episodes of Hollyoaks in the not too distant future."

Littler films his final scenes at Lime Pictures, the home of Hollyoaks, next week and the scenes are due to air on Friday, June 27 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

i cannot believe he's leaving and whats going to happen to Tom?

----------

matt1378 (09-05-2008), moonstorm (10-05-2008), tammyy2j (12-05-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh dear, this leaves just Tony and Jack from the early days, not good! Im not really a big fan of Max but don't mind having him in it as its always nice to keep characters who add a bit of history to the show.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Hollyoaks should give Max and Tom a happy send off.  Let them win the lottery or something.  Max hasn't had too many happy times in recent years and it looks as if it's doomed for him and Steph. So unless Carly (Steph) decided to leave as well and the three of them can start a new life.  They should let Max leave happy.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (10-05-2008)

----------


## thestud2k7

unless max's sister return is full time maybe she have tom????????

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I'd prefer Tom to leave rather than the pathetic Cindy to return! :Wal2l:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i hope ob comes back offers max a job at his new phone firm and takes tom and max to london. leaving steph to get with niall. dont kill max off. or tom.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....he can't leave... :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

Noooooooooo, Why though? I really like Max and I like Max ans steph together

----------


## Abbie

> Kind of ironic that Darren & Matt won the best partnership at the best soap awards then he leaves. Max and OB were a great double act on hollyoaks.


I know, I thought that.
Glad OB is back for a bit though

----------


## Bad Wolf

does anyone else think max will have a heart attack or something??????? ob might return to fight cindy or custody of tom?  maybe mandy is back too?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yes, when I read he gets chest pains I thought that. I hope he has an open exit  so he can maybe come back oneday...

----------


## dennis_chicadee

during an interview matt littler let slip that OB Cindy cunningham and Mandy Cunningham were returning in june which is also when max is leaving. i'm starting to get a bad feeling that max will be killed off. :Sad:

----------


## Katy

it will be a shame to see Max go. I like him. Epescially as he is an older member. I hope they dont kill him off

----------


## Pinkbanana

> during an interview matt littler let slip that OB Cindy cunningham and Mandy Cunningham were returning in june which is also when max is leaving. i'm starting to get a bad feeling that max will be killed off.


Yeah, it looks like he will be killed off, we all know he has a dodgy heart...sooo I reckon he will bow out on his wedding day to Steff.  :Sad:    It's a fitting tribute to his character though, if they get OB, Mandy etc...back for his wedding/funeral.  Poor Tom though...wonder what will happen to him?  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

i reckon Tom will either stay with Cindy or leave to be with Mandy

----------


## tammyy2j

So no happy ending for Max and Steph which is a shame they were the best couple in Hollyoaks.

I'll miss Max

Is Tom leaving also? I don't see how he stay without any family in Hollyoaks.

I hope Max or Tom don't die

----------


## tammyy2j

> does anyone else think max will have a heart attack or something??????? ob might return to fight cindy or custody of tom?  maybe mandy is back too?


Max is rumoured to die on his wedding day/night from a heart attack. There is also rumours of his ex Claire returning to kill him.

----------


## Bad Wolf

claire wont be back because gemma bissex is in ee, apparently max gets run over on his wedding day

what is it about cunninghams dieing in car accidents - didn't his dad die in a accident

----------


## Abbie

Noooo  :Crying:  He cant die!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Car accident?? I thought it would be more likely to be his heart...which would make the it more tragic....

----------


## Abbie

> Car accident?? I thought it would be more likely to be his heart...which would make the it more tragic....


I know
We've had enough of cars killing people in soapland

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Max's dad died in a car accident but it was due to heart failure, so maybe they find out Max has a had a heart problem.  Max deserves a fitting tribute pity they can't let him leave happy.

----------


## Chris_2k11

If he's gonna die then i think they should try and get Clare back one last time to finish him off!  :Cool:  It'd be much more entertaining than him just dying of a heart attack  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

I half agree, would be interesting, but I dont want clare back

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

If Clare comes back the shock of it will probably give him the heart attack  :Lol:

----------


## Mrs Bump

It will be really sad if/when Max dies.  Poor Tom, he has lost so many of his family and it really would be devastating for him to lose yet another family member. I read somewhere else on here that both Cindy and Mandy (baby in tow) are back on 6 month contracts so if Max does die then he'll have 2 sisters around to look after him.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think the likelyhood is that they will kill off Max. It's more dramatic brings more viewing figures. They prefer tragedy to a happy ending any day lol.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

whats happening with tom. if he stays -if max's ending isnt that he goes off with OB taking tom as well, who will have custady over tom? mandy or cindy?! after all theyre both back now. i really hope they dont kill max off. surely thats not very realistic, a 7 year old's (i think tom is im not to sure) mum and dad die in a car accident his step sister's baby dies, then she leaves and then returns briefly to revel shes expecting a new baby never to be seen yet, also, hes nearly killed a number of times, goes missing a number of times, hes bullied by his brothers new wife, she tries to kill his brother, his brothers best friend whos like a brother to him moves away to be with his girlfriend to london, in the mean time his half sisters/step sisters both away, neither of them come back for the wedding or the near death experiences  or event he time he was put into care, they then suddenly come back, as well as the freidn too and then his brother dies. i mean i know a few children who have had it hard but this child theres having it hard then theres premature aging!!!

----------


## annette_tr9

i think that might have confused me?!?!?!?!?!  hehe!!

i hope that they don't kill max off....i would like to think that he could come back if he wanted to although i think the max/ob relationship was brilliant and they can't recreate that again.

i would hope tom would go to mandy....i don't like cindy!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Tom should go and live with OB although he is not blood related OB knows more about Tom than Mandy and Cindy who has not been around since Tom was a baby.

----------


## jessicaesutton

It's in today's news of the world and I'm gutted. Max gets treated for his heart and jealous Niall runs him over. He dies surrounded by Steph, OB and Tom, literally just after getting married.  So sad.

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  This cant be happening  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its the end of an era folks!

----------


## senorita

When is this whole Niall thing going to be over.

Poor Max, as its been said - end of an era - wont be the same without him - he was the rock of Hollyoaks.

----------

matt1378 (16-06-2008)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> It's in today's news of the world and I'm gutted. Max gets treated for his heart and jealous Niall runs him over. He dies surrounded by Steph, OB and Tom, literally just after getting married. So sad.


No!!!!!!!!! Please not Max anyone but Max.  The villiage won't be the same without him.

----------


## tammyy2j

It's the end of an era in a fortnight's time when Hollyoaks favourite Max Cunningham is dramatically killed off from the Channel 4 soap. 

It should be the happiest day of Max's (Matt Littler) life as he prepares to tie the knot with his fiancÃ©e Steph Dean (Carley Stenson). His wedding day begins with an emergency trip to the hospital, owing to chest pains caused by his heart condition. 

After being given the all-clear, he and Steph tie the knot, Father Kieron (Jake Hendriks) declaring them husband and wife.

Tragedy soon strikes, however, when Max sees his little brother Tom (Ellis Hollins) in the path of a speeding car being driven by Niall (Barry Sloane). As he pushes Tom out of the road, Max is struck by the motor and thrown to the ground. Steph, O.B. (Darren Jon Jeffries) and Tom gather around Max's motionless body.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a9...hollyoaks.html

----------

lizann (17-06-2008), Pinkbanana (16-06-2008)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a9...hollyoaks.html


Would not upload but there are pictures of his final moments.

----------

Chris_2k11 (16-06-2008), lizann (17-06-2008), StarsOfCCTV (16-06-2008), tammyy2j (16-06-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my, looks very dramatic.

----------


## Bryan

i hope no-one finds out Niall is behind it any time soon, want him and steph to get together, and for him to go even darker before he gets found out.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It certainly looks like it's going to be a tear jerker. I wanted Max and Steph to be happily married.  :Sad:

----------


## thestud2k7

any idea who get tom?

poor lad he loses his parents now max 

how much bad luck he get?

----------


## miccisy

More than likely Tom would go to Mandy as she is his Sister and has come back into it.

I hope Nial does get found out soon cos it is getting boring with him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It certainly looks like it's going to be a tear jerker. I wanted Max and Steph to be happily married.


I agree, Dave,  tissues at the ready I think!!!  :Sad:  I don't want Max to leave... :Crying:  And by killing him off, there's possible return for him.... :Sad:

----------


## thestud2k7

is mandy's return full time?

----------


## Chris_2k11

as far as we know shes signed a six month contract..

----------


## tammyy2j

> any idea who get tom?
> 
> poor lad he loses his parents now max 
> 
> how much bad luck he get?



I'd love for Tom to go to OB i think he would be better than Mandy, Jude or Cindy as he has been there for him from the beginning.

Yes i agree i hope Niall is found out soon it is dragging on too long

----------


## Katy

it'll be mandy or cindy who he goes to though i think although would much prefer OB like you say. 

The pictures look so sad.

----------


## lizann

Poor Max he will be missed

I hope OB gets Tom

----------


## Bad Wolf

this is still a spoiler  as its on c4 tomorrow - get your tissues ready, you will bawl your eyes out!!!!!!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I just watched first look.  :Crying:   :Crying:  I agree you should have tissues they will get good use  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Sad:  did they play any music or anything at the end??

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Sad classical type music.... :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

RIP Max Cunningham

Again i hope OB gets Tom

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

omg i watched it on channel 4 +1! i cried and cried and cried!!!!! god the child who plays tom has a way to make me cry he made me cry when grace died and when O.B left. hollyoaks is the only soap to make me cry!!!!

poor steph. hate niall!!!! arghh hope he goes soon. maybe a death due to hitting his head in the crash!! please!!!

----------


## Katy

It was so sad. I thought it was a good exit for a character who has been in it that long.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I was crying like a baby! It was very sad as I grew up with Max and O.B, I remember when they were really young and all the funny adventures the two got up to. Does anyone think that Max and O.B might be the next Ant and Dec?

----------


## Chris_2k11

The kid who plays Tom is an amazing little actor!!! If anything nearly set me off it was him!

----------


## Abbie

I cried sooooo much the episode he died, I just cried buckets, it was soooo sad. Now I have a week to catch up on, I have a feeling it will be hard to watch  :Sad:

----------

